# Question about saving ONLY a Virtual Copy



## JasonB (Oct 23, 2013)

Assume I have been editing a DNG image then create several "virtual copies" of the original edited DNG.   After editing each of the virtual copies I decide the only one I want to keep is (for example) Copy #3.  I want to get rid of the original plus the other virtual copies...... except for Copy #3.

Is there a way to do this?  (Hope this question is clear) ........... Thanks


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, this is possible. 
(In Windows) go in the menu to 'photo' and choose the option 'set copy as master'. The old master becomes a virtual copy then wich can be deleted.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 29, 2013)

You have to be careful what you are doing. Things to be aware off.
a. Lightroom never makes changes to the original imported file.

b. If you do what is proposed then you can "REMOVE" other versions of the edited file from the Lightroom Catalog and retain only the #3 copy. If you Delete the original file from the disk then you will loose every thing.

c. It is recommended that you develop your knowledge of how Lightroom works. The link below will provide a good start.

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-...il&utm_term=0_17d5f8afbe-6738660984-309533009


----------



## Bill Guy (Oct 29, 2013)

I might suggest a different way of creating copies if this is a work in progress and not different images for a slideshow or contact sheet. Try the Snapshots feature in the Develop mode. This is found on the left hand side. Click on the plus sign or use the KBS of Ctrl or Command N. Each snapshot will be your current settings and be click on in any order to view within one document. Don't like one just delete it. You can also have the before and after set up at any time in your editing process. Works like Layer Comps in Photoshop but so much easier.


----------



## JasonB (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Denis and Bill .......


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 29, 2013)

JasonB said:


> Thanks Denis and Bill .......



Just think about it this way, Virtual Copies are just "virtual". Lightroom still needs the Original File to render with the settings from the Virtual Copy and display. If you need a rendered file (jpeg, tiff or psd) from the virtual copy then you need to export for the file to be created.


----------



## davidedric (Oct 30, 2013)

An alternative is to use Collections.   That way, when you remove the unwanted copies or original from the Collection they stay in the catalogue, but don't get in the way of the images you are working with.   Of course, that may not be exactly what you want


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Oct 30, 2013)

davidedric said:


> An alternative is to use Collections.   That way, when you remove the unwanted copies or original from the Collection they stay in the catalogue, but don't get in the way of the images you are working with.   Of course, that may not be exactly what you want



Yes this will work, but the same way, "virtual copies" are not actual image files, and collections are just info stored in the Catalog File so when you delete/remove from a collection you are just deleting info from the catalog and not deleting image files.


----------

